# Summer BMQ in London, Ont.



## Petra (14 May 2008)

hello, I was just wondering if anyone else one here is scheduled for BMQ in London this summer?


----------



## jzaidi1 (14 May 2008)

BMQ in London??  Is it Reserve BMQ?  I know Reserve Sigs used to run BMQ (GMT in those days) out of CFB Kingston.  Love K-town!!

J


----------



## aesop081 (14 May 2008)

Fireball said:
			
		

> BMQ in London??  Is it Reserve BMQ?



Yes


----------



## Fraser (20 May 2008)

My buddy just finished BMQ at Worsley Barracks


----------

